# Lowveld Lodge - Paying Levy and Depositing



## Joe L (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope this wasn't a fluke.  I contacted Simone Sammons at  simones@firstresorts.co.za, on 10/09 to pay my levy. She contacted me the same day with instructions.  I paid my levy on 10/10 and on 10/11 she contacted me indicating that my credit card was charged. 

I contacted "the specialists" RCI SA at   thespecialists@rci.co.za on 10/12 and my unit was banked on 10/15.  What a breeze it was this year.


----------



## loosefeet (Oct 16, 2006)

That wasn't my experience.  She just kept telling me she wouldn't bank the week--so RCI here in the States helped.  I'll keep your post so it will be easier the next time (hopefully!).


----------

